# The Florida Fisherman ll Does Deep Drop



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

In Central Florida we must travel great distances to fish deep drop. Is it worth it? Only one way to find out.* Join us on the deck of the Florida Fisherman ll as we find out together.* Eleven extremely excited anglers and a crew of five are ready to go.* Guiding us are two of the most experienced Captains to ever fish Florida waters, the man himself, Captain Mark Hubbard, and Captain Bryon Holland:

Will we see the colorful, deep water, queen snapper, or long tail bass?* How about the ever so powerful snowy or yellowedge grouper? And, if we are lucky, a blackfin tuna. Hold on! Did we say blackfin tuna?* The husband wife team, of Geoffrey and Stephanie Williams, fishing out of Newton, Alabama, introduced us to night time trolling for tuna, what an experience.**Ryan, our trusted, hard working, mate was always there to help.**


Stephanie is showing the guys how to:

Now that we have seen a preview, let's go get them. Captain Dylan Hubbard tells us what to expect:

Soon Madeira Beach, Florida will be just a distant memory. We are out of here:

Captain Hubbard, first mate, Will, and Ryan makes sure we are good and ready:

After feasting on Tammy's hot off the grill Italian sausage masterpiece, and the best baked beans ever, it's time to hit our very comfortable bunks for the long journey ahead. After all, we will be challenging the very deep water trophies on their own grounds. Once we pass the 100 fathom mark things are different, a lot different:

Early Friday morning. First things first... it's Tammy time:

Ryan, that's a big boy:

Look at the 'snow' spots on that Snowy grouper:

Next up the bright red, beautiful, Queen snapper. The Queen is native to east of the Windward Islands, Caribbean Sea, and our own Gulf of Mexico. This deep water snapper is know for its bright red upper and lower sides and large yellowish eyes.* It has silvery sides and a deeply forked red tail that continues to lengthen as the fish grows:

They are a real trophy to be forever remembered:


We are fishing the edge of a natural spring well over 600 feet deep. Once you enter the spring the depth immediately drops ever 200 feet:
The spring is also home to the beautiful Yellowedge grouper. The Yellowedge is light tan to grayish brown along its back and upper sides. The lower sides and belly are whitish. The dorsal, pectoral, and occasionally the caudal fins are trimmed in bright yellow. This beautiful, tasty, grouper can be found from offshore waters of North Carolina along the continental shelf break to Brazil and our own Gulf of Mexico:

The Queen snapper bite is hot, really hot:





Looks like we have some nasty weather headed our way. No problem! This is Florida, it will be over soon:

Mr. Tai Nguyen, Catharpin, Virginia, is ever so proud of his Blueline Tilefish. The Blueline Tile inhabits the outer continental shelf and upper continental slope along the entire east coast of the United States and Gulf of Mexico south to Venezuela. They are found in waters from 250 to 1,500 feet deep, where bottom temperatures range from 49 to 58 degrees F.* Individuals live in cone-shaped burrows, and concentrate in small groups or pods. Females are smaller than males:

Talk about proud:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Talk about a real fisherman, Tai drove 1,000 miles to fish from th deck of the Florida Fisherman ll.

Talk about hands-on... Captain Hubbard, and Captain Bryon make sure Stephanie is at her very best:


Geoffrey, sir, you can really be proud of that wife of yours. Talk about a fish-catching team:

Our fish-catching team drove 387 miles to fish our Florida waters:

Will, looks like we have some more weather headed our way. No problem for our huge catamaran:


Talk about huge! The Florida is 72 foot long and 25 foot wide. Ever wonder how a boat so large can stay so cool even during July & August in Florida? Check out the size of those huge compressors:

Early Saturday morning. We are not hungry, we are starved. That 'Tam special' looks great and taste even better!

OK! Let's get back to work:




Talk about a trophy!* Look at the size of that snowy:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

And to talk about beauty is to talk about the Mahi. Did you know the name mahi-mahi comes from the Hawaiian language and means "very strong":


Love the yellow on Yellowedge grouper:

Now that's one to remember:

Talk about one to remember!* The mighty Wahoo. Wahoo is a fish found worldwide in tropical and subropical seas. It's speed and high-quality flesh make it a prize game fish. The flesh of the Wahoo is white to gray, delicate to dense, and highly regarded by many gourmets:

Saturday evening. Thank you 'Jersey-Girl', thank you!


We are tired, really tired. Our bunks are our best friend. And, talk about friends, the mighty purr of those two huge 1,150 hp Cats is music to our ears:

Sunday morning, we have been on the water since Thursday. Madeira Beach, Florida, is a welcome sight:



4

This has been much more than a trip, it's been an adventure. Come 8/16, and 11/1, we will be doing it all
over again:




Check out the short, action packed, video of our trip:
* * **
* ***https://youtu.be/r4RZxmie044

Hope you have enjoyed this adventure as much as we have enjoyed bringing it to you. This is our Florida!
* Bob Harbison
Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

A great trip again. So glad you are sharing them with us Bob.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you so much. Sharing is an honor. I love our great state, our great sport. Been showcasing Florida fishing & hunting for well over 1/2 a century. Living in Paradise has its rewards.

Here is one I missed. Hope you like it!


----------

